# Step7 Simatic Manager



## Rollroll (17 September 2011)

Hallöchen,

kann mir wer helfen find im mom nichts im netz.
Ich schule gerade zum Mechatroniker um, undin der Schule arbeiten wir mit Step7 - Version 5.1 - Simatic Manager und ich würde gern zu hause über doch ich finde nix im netz das selbiger gilt auch für Grafcet. Kann mir wer helfen bitte. Lg


----------



## Verpolt (17 September 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal da

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m..._kommunikation_simatic_s7/Seiten/Default.aspx


http://www.automation.siemens.com/M...OAD_AUSBILDUNGSUNTERLAGEN/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## Rollroll (17 September 2011)

erstmal danke ..... was genau kann ich da machen ...... orry wenn ich so blöd frage haben erst 2 sunden damit gearbeitet


----------



## Rollroll (17 September 2011)

also übungssoftware ... dort sind es nur dokus oder ?


----------



## Rollroll (17 September 2011)

ach genau wwir haben in der schule  eine sps 313c


----------



## bike (17 September 2011)

Wenn du eine Software zum üben suchst, dann würde ich hier oder bei BigS einmal nach S7lite suchen.


bike


----------



## Rollroll (17 September 2011)

S7lite kann ich ma schauen undwas ist BigS ?


----------



## bike (17 September 2011)

Rollroll schrieb:


> S7lite kann ich ma schauen undwas ist BigS ?



Das große S, der Hersteller der Steuerung und Software.


bike


----------



## Rollroll (17 September 2011)

ich probiers......


----------



## fuss (17 September 2011)

Sonst kannst du dir auch hier 
http://www.mhj-online.de/de/shop_co...id=9018a83235b92bb9000b13fd4b120d55#WinSPS-S7
mal die Demo von WinSPS runterladen, das Programm ist so ähnlich wie Step7 und man kann auch ganz gut seine Programme simulieren.

Gruss der Fuss!!!


----------



## bike (17 September 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> Sonst kannst du dir auch hier
> http://www.mhj-online.de/de/shop_co...id=9018a83235b92bb9000b13fd4b120d55#WinSPS-S7
> mal die Demo von WinSPS runterladen, das Programm ist so ähnlich wie Step7 und man kann auch ganz gut seine Programme simulieren.
> 
> Gruss der Fuss!!!



Doch ist die Bedienung leider? nicht so echt Siemens konform.
Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei dahin gestellt.

Sinnvoller ist es nach meiner Meinung, dass er Projekte von S7Lite in der Schule mit dem Standard Sinatic Manager öffnen, bearbeiten und simulieren kann.


bike


----------



## fuss (18 September 2011)

Ist aber eine kostengünstige Variante und die Grundzüge der S7-Programmierung sind doch die gleichen.


----------

